# Sick bay.



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

My new hospital/quarantine cage.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> My new hospital/quarantine cage.


I guess all is good as none are in it. Large bill cages are good for our birds also


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks nice pip


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. I figured it would be good to have itbefore i needed it and didn't have it .


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> Thanks guys. I figured it would be good to have itbefore i needed it and didn't have it .


Smart thinking for sure, there will be a time when you will need to use it.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice......You could even use it to pair up your birds before putting them in your loft. Many possibilities


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahh good idea!


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice Idea never thought of it, Nice looking one too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I used mine already I got new birds and they have cocci.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That sucks shadybug!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Pip, At least I had them in the cage before they went into the other loft, so it did its job, make sure you use it when you get new birds and have there droppings analized, then you know for sure weather they are sick or not. Tomorrow mine will be good to go into the loft. I have learned that testing dropping is the best thing you can do for your pigeons health, and its cheap to do. It takes all the guess work out of it. Gary


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks Good Pip,you Can Use It For Different Thing And Looks Well Made Too Did Yiu Make It Or You Bought It,anyway Thanks For The Picture.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadybug, do u just take the droppings into a avian vet? Paragon it is a cage that I have had way before I had pigeons. It's a parrot cage that has been cleaned and modified.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice one but I hope it never finds an inhabitant in the current role


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks man, me to!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Pip This is where i send them. You can take them to the vet. I would think it would be more expensive. 

http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC/irpc-news


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

thats a good link to have just in case shadybug. How long does it usually take to get the results back?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

gogo10131 said:


> thats a good link to have just in case shadybug. How long does it usually take to get the results back?


I sent it Monday and he called me Wednesday a 330 pm. He tells you what is wrong and what count of each thing they have and recommends what to use. I learned a lot from him just talking to him about bird health.
What he told me is, he will have it done by 700 pm the night he gets them.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, very cool man.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*Pigeon poop*

I work in the health field and the lab is 3 rooms down from me. It is extremely slow at night and the phlebotomist said that they would do the spinning thingy for me anytime I wanted. Just need to bring in a sample. I wonder if they can do pigeon poop? 

I'll have to ask. Otherwise, thats a great website and if my idea doesn't work, I know where to go.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Pip This is where i send them. You can take them to the vet. I would think it would be more expensive.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/IRPC/irpc-news


I got two new birds recently and I sent some samples to him, and what do you know the birds have coccidiosis. Now I can treat them before I introduce them to the rest of the loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

gogo10131 said:


> I got two new birds recently and I sent some samples to him, and what do you know the birds have coccidiosis. Now I can treat them before I introduce them to the rest of the loft.


 That's the idea. A couple days of treatment and they will be in great shape. its well worth the time and money. Im going to have a program to test every 6 months, unless I see a problem. Good luck.


----------

